# Technical support interview questions?



## Ella Pacey (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you tell me what they often ask in technical support interview?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

depends on the company and the interviewer.

you could be asked something like what do ask and say if someone says their pc does not start

or you could be asked NTLDR is missing what does this mean

or someone has a SATA hard drive and IDE hard drive and the system wont boot from the correct drive what do you do.

or what do these commands do ping, ipoconfig, chkdsk /r, sfc /scannow

anything that would be related to the job really


----------

